# Leicester



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi I am off to Leicester today for work - can anyone recommend a place for coffee? Thanks


----------



## Moff (Jun 27, 2012)

Brucciani's do a consistently good filter if you enjoy darker roasts


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Brucciani's are indeed good but espresso with milk tend to be very milky.

Meets local taste & because of that they've been around a long time


----------

